# A Pleasant Surprise....It Works!



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Wrong species though......No Problem! Talk about confidence booster...LOL

I ordered some new lips and epoxied one in this afternoon...I had to give it a try once the epoxy cured. Took the lure down to my neighbor's pond and after the second cast....WHAM! I actually thought I was hitting bottom because this lure dives pretty good. Can't wait to give 'er a troll at 5mph!


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Nice pix Paul


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

LOL! With the lure size to catch size ratio I bet that bass was thinking "If I pull this off I won't have to eat for a week!"
Great job! I can't wait to catch one on one of my own creations!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Great pic and cool bait!


----------

